# i feel like crying



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

as my 300ZX project continues, today i ran into something that makes me hate where i live, and also made me want to cry. As i jacked up the car today and looked underneath, i saw my worst fear was played out as bad as it could be. It was a little thing called rust, and there is lots of it. the entire suspension system is rusted to shit, i'm surprised that it even steers at all. there is a bunch of some type of oily substance on the bottom of the tranny, and the cover over the front of the bell housing is bent so there is no seal on the gasket. hmm...what else... my list could continue for a while. it looks like i might be leaking antifreeze, there is oil dripping from somewhere underneath, my oil pressure seems lower than it should be, ( a little under 30 psi at idle) , it misses a bit at idle, and to top it all off, my headlights and reverse lights don't work. I have the headlight problem narrowed down, but i can't get the damn little prong things to bend in the exact spot they need to be in. anyways, to make a long story short, i got screwed on this car. it looked and felt clean when i bought it, but i was too stupid and eager to really inspect it and see that it wasn't worth half of what i paid. I still love my Z, but i am greatly saddened by my findings and possibly have a long road ahead of me for fixing it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

That really sucks. Luckily I don't know how you feel but you must feel terrible. You might want to find a Z in a junkyard that hasn't been sitting for to long and starting switching out components.
Also since you mentioned that there is an oily substance check your tranny seals.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

i think i may just keep it for now, and go all motor, and run it hard through the summer, then sell it when i move this fall. i want something fast, which it is, i'll just make it faster, and not worry about the rust for now. i may just replace some of the important suspension parts that are rusted, and just go from there.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

as long as you dont have any rust holes in the frame. I had a supra in high school when I lived in Cleveland and its frame was totally rusted through! That was dangerous.


----------

